# Island Oasis Frozen Drink Mixes in Florida



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2014)

I am trying to find someplace in Central or South Florida (Orlando and West Palm Beach areas) where I can buy cash and carry Island Oasis Frozen Drink Mixes.

Surprisingly in Aruba we were able to just buy this in the local grocery store of the shelf by the carton, but finding it domestically is not proving easy. We are headed to Florida in August/September as a group of seven adults. First stop is Orlando and then on to West Palm Beach. If we can find a place to purchase it anywhere from Orlando to West Palm Beach, it would be great.

I have looked at the "Where to Buy" and thought we had found the perfect solution; Cheney Bothers in Riviera Beach has cash and carry. Only to find out when we call them that while we can buy it but it must be purchased by the case and it isn't possible to mix and match. 12 cartons of one flavor won't really work for us.

Does anyone have any ideas. There are other distributors in the area but all seem to be food service distributors and don't sell to the general public. I don't know if there are other places that sell the product that isn't listed on the Island Oasis website. Perhaps they only list food service distributors? Do any local grocery stores sell the product? Would we have any success contacting a restaurant in the area and offering to buy some from them?


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2014)

Are you driving or flying?  I always order the nonfrozen mixes from their web site.  Imho, they taste the same as the frozen and their shelf life is longer.  If you are checking baggage, you can carefully pack them and you are all set for your tropical concoctions.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2014)

And if you enter promo code July4th2014 .....you will get 15% off until 7/4 2014.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks. We have seven people traveling, some fliers and some drivers.

We have considered the Shelf Stable mixes but were not sure how comparable they were to the frozen ones. Sounds like they are okay. One problem is that they don't sell the Ice Cream flavor in the Shelf Stable. That is disappointing. So if we go the Shelf Stable route we don't know what we will do about that flavor. I may experiment ahead of time with some plain vanilla ice cream. My guess is that the Island Oasis is just melted ice cream, though we will see.

Thanks again for the tips and coupon code. If we order, we will do so before the 4th to get the extra 15%.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2014)

A little coconut ice cream added to the strawberry or mango is....... oh soooo good.


----------



## Mister Sir (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahhh, First World problems...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mister Sir said:


> Ahhh, First World problems...



I know. If I wanted to drop a couple hundred dollars I could get one case of four flavors. However, that kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 29, 2014)

Did you try these from "where to buy" off their site?

SUNNY FLORIDA DAIRY II - ORLANDO
3520 Princeton Oaks Street
Orlando, FL 32808
(800) 228-9447

SYSCO-SOUTHEAST FLORIDA #225
1999 Highway 710
Riviera Beach, FL 33404


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2014)

mdurette said:


> Did you try these from "where to buy" off their site?
> 
> SUNNY FLORIDA DAIRY II - ORLANDO
> 3520 Princeton Oaks Street
> ...



I didn't call Sunny Florida Dairy, but did check in to Sysco and they only sell to the food Service industry.


----------



## custcarcen (Jun 29, 2014)

Ask Sysco or Cheney Brothers who their customers (retailers) are.


----------

